# I need a bit of advice



## Aimee1993 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I was wanting some advice. I'm 21 years old and recently found out I have PCOS. Last year I lost around 5 stone hoping my periods would re turn and I could try to conceive naturally however after them not re turning it really got me down and I put the weight back on. Up until now I've been reluctant to ask my doctor for help as feel they will tell me to loose weight before they can do anything for me? Is this the case? Has anyone else been in the same position?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.  

I am ancient compared to you - but had the same issue where they kept telling me to lose weight, nothing helped and nearly 10 years passed.  

Go in and ask for Metformin to be prescribed.  With PCOS you have insulin resistance.  Work with a dietician has meant that with a combination of Metformin (even with the poops), exercise - try Gillian Michael's 30 mins shred, and only eating 3 times per day with a low carb diet I was able to shift weight and keep it off.  Until being pregnant - that is another story with the nausea and cravings.  

I would also suggest acupuncture and / or chinese herbs and Mayan massage.  You can get some videos on Mayan massage on you tube, but even after a bath or shower use moisturiser and massage your tummy and ovaries it will help. 

None of it is easy, or short term but after three months will definitely help.  

You can do it!


----------



## Aimee1993 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you  Im going to try these things. Not looking for a quick fix just was unsure as to what I could do. Thank you for your reply x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

PM me if you need any support - also if you are near Oxfordshire I have a great Chinese Doc for herbs.  They are a lot of work, expensive, taste like poop but work.  He specialises in Women's stuff.

If near London there is a great Accu at Covent Garden.  He is lovely and trained with the person who wrote the book on Accu and IVF/Fertility from Australia who most of the Accus use or have trained with.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I should also say that I found it beneficial to take vitamins.  Try a pregnancy multi-vit and supplement with Chromium, Vit B6 and 12 and an omega 3.  I tend to prefer pregnancy multi-vits from Canada/Australia as they have higher folic acids but what ever you can afford.


----------



## Aimee1993 (Aug 15, 2015)

I live in the north east Hun  and thank you! I'll have a look online later for those vitamins


----------



## janine25 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm currently going through IVF , but I'm also a GP registrar in the north east ( fully qualified Dr but in training to become a GP) so I thought maybe I'd be able to offer you some insight into things. Firstly as metfotmin is helpful in some people with PCOS so it's certainly something you could discuss with your GP and they would let you know if it's appropriate for you. The other thing is that even if your periods do not return it's important to try to get your weight down to an appropriate BMI, don't be disheartened if your periods do not return because it's still a step in the right direction as being overweight decreases your chances of successful pregnancy in its self. That being said it does not mean that nothing can be done in the mean time. We can and most doctors would still refer and investigate infertility even when someone is overweight. If you haven't had an appointment with your GP I would recommend that you and your partner went and saw them. GPs will often do some investigations such as bloods before referral. Most GPs will refer someone after they have been trying for a year, or before if there is a possible cause for infertility -of which PCOS is one of. In terms of further treatment after investigations it varies slightly about what your BMI needs to be for treatments such as IVF but that if needed would be some time down the road. I know the centre for life in Newcastle your BMI must be less than 30. Since you're not in a rush I would suggest starting to try to lower your weight now, just so that is not a barrier if you do need treatment in the future, and pop and see your GP. And most of all good luck! X


----------

